# 2nd Quiz (Crossword)



## David H (May 16, 2016)

__________________________
*Words will appear in this grid as they are solved*






*Good Luck*


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 16, 2016)

1. Decant


----------



## David H (May 16, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 1. Decant


Well done Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 16, 2016)

6. Annual


----------



## David H (May 16, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 6. Annual


Nope - annual is yearly these are divisions of a year


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 16, 2016)

9. Sanguivorous


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 16, 2016)

6. League


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 16, 2016)

2. Outbreak


----------



## David H (May 16, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> 9. Sanguivorous


Well done Diabeticliberty.


----------



## David H (May 16, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> 6. League


Don't know where you got League for 6 down (but it's wrong)


----------



## David H (May 16, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> 2. Outbreak


Well Done Diabeticliberty


----------



## Robin (May 16, 2016)

6. Season


----------



## David H (May 16, 2016)

Robin said:


> 6. Season


Well done Robin


----------



## Lindarose (May 17, 2016)

3 - chap


----------



## David H (May 17, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> 3 - chap


Well done Lindarose


----------



## David H (May 17, 2016)

*Clue Time:*
*I've put the first and last letter in each word - it will make some easy and others easier*


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 17, 2016)

8. Bawl


----------



## David H (May 17, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 8. Bawl


Well done Matt


----------



## David H (May 17, 2016)

*Further Clues:*
*I've inserted a further letter per clue for the remaining four words*


----------



## palmoff (May 18, 2016)

10 down nemophily
5 down malieable
7 across bedizen


----------



## Contused (May 18, 2016)

5 down: meliorate
7 across: bedizen


----------



## David H (May 18, 2016)

palmoff said:


> 10 down nemophily
> 5 down malieable
> 7 across bedizen


Well done palmoff on !0 down and 7 across, unfortunately 5 is incorrect


----------



## David H (May 18, 2016)

Contused said:


> 5 down: meliorate
> 7 across: bedizen


Well done Confused and Welcome on 5 down yes  7 across has already been solved


----------



## David H (May 18, 2016)

Only one to get and the crossword is finished


----------



## Stitch147 (May 18, 2016)

David H said:


> Only one to get and the crossword is finished



Is it Hackelia??? (help from the MIL)


----------



## David H (May 18, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Is it Hackelia??? (help from the MIL)


Well Done Stitch147


----------



## Contused (May 18, 2016)

David H said:


> Well done Confused and Welcome on 5 down yes  7 across has already been solved


Perhaps I should change my nickname to Con*T*used


----------



## David H (May 18, 2016)

It's an eyesight / age thing


----------

